# Good Store Meadowveil Area?



## Jebaidah (Apr 25, 2010)

I am new to the GTA and was wondering if someone could suggest a store in my area. I am located in the meadowveil area of mississauga. I am looking for a store with a large selection of africans. thanx for all your help


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

The only stores in Mississauga and Brampton are:

Big Al's Mississauga
Big Al's Brampton
Dragon Aquarium
Aquatic Kingdom
PetSmart
PJ Pets

Out of those, I'd check
Big Al's Mississauga
Dragon Aquarium
Aquatic Kingdom


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Jebaidah said:


> I am new to the GTA and was wondering if someone could suggest a store in my area. I am located in the meadowveil area of mississauga. I am looking for a store with a large selection of africans. thanx for all your help


In the Meadowvale area I suggest you check out Terra Greenhouses. They're located on Britannia Road just west of Trafalgar Road in Milton. They have a small fish house and usually have a nice but small selection of Africans.
http://www.terragreenhouses.com/index.php/locations 
--
Paul


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

salt water, you can check out Reefraft (almost right beside aquatic kingdom)


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

There is also ANG Pets, it's near Erin Mills Towncentre. The owner (John) it's a great guy and usually gives you a small discount if you buy from him for some time.

The store is on Erin Mills Rd.


----------

